# Johnnie Walker Green Label



## mikel1128 (Mar 26, 2012)

I bought a bottle of this the other day. Tried it and didn't care for it at all. Now I have basically a full bottle and don't know what to do with it.


----------



## TKE174 (Nov 19, 2011)

Were you drinking it neat or with rocks? What did you pair it with? This scotch is a hearty blend of peaty smokey deep flavors. Try it again with a drop or two of water so it will release it's bouquet. Keep a glass of ice water next to it so you can sip the scotch and then the water. This might help you enjoy this blend better IMO. If you have no luck then call a few friends over they will help solve your dilemma.


----------



## mikel1128 (Mar 26, 2012)

I tried it on the rocks. I will have to try your ideas. 

If I still don't like it I'm stuck. None of my friends really drink Scotch or Whiskey. They are more Vodka or Tequila people.


----------



## Hot Lips (Dec 28, 2009)

How sad, it's my favorite


----------



## mikel1128 (Mar 26, 2012)

If it wasn't opened I would send it to you.


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

open you say? nothing a little packing tape couldn't solve to make that shipping ready. It is a great value, the quality of a single malt, but the affordability of a blend. 15yr made solely of malted whisky for $40? Hell yeah. 

If this was your first dabble into scotch then I would suggest pushing it to the back of the shelf, and working your way around Speyside/Lowland/Highland whiskies first. Takes a little time to warm up to the Islay stuff, you may wind up liking it down the road. I couldn't stand the smokey stuff, then 10 bottles into my Scottish adventure and I can't get enough of the stuff. I would also suggest using only purified water or ice (Distilled, RO, RO/DI). If the Scotch wanted chlorine and high amounts of dissolved solids in their whisky.... they would have put it there themselves.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

I like the green the red the black the blue hell i like em all!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

NOTE TO SELF: TB likes all the JW blends... Thank you all = carry on...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Oldmso54 said:


> NOTE TO SELF: TB likes all the JW blends... Thank you all = carry on...


Meaning????????????????


----------



## mikel1128 (Mar 26, 2012)

I gave it another shot using everyone's advice. I'm still not feeling it. 

I'm not against sending it one of your way if you don't mind the fact it is open. Don't want it to go to waste.


----------



## ko4000 (May 12, 2011)

I think Green is the best bang for the buck in the JW line. Are you a fan of Single Malts? The thing with Green Label is its unique in that it is a blend, but a blend of single malts only, no grain whisky. Your typical blends like JW Black, Chivas, etc all contain grain whisky as "filler" per say.

JW Red - tastes young/harsh, Ill use it for mixing only
JW Black - Suitable for sipping. Not the best blend at that price but I have a personal affection for it, it was my late fathers drink of choice.
JW Green - My personal fav in the JW line, awesome with just a dash of H2O to open her up
JW Gold - cant comment, but Ive heard Im not missing much
JW Blue - Good blend, overly marketed and hyped for what it is. Way better options at that price point


----------



## TKE174 (Nov 19, 2011)

ko4000 said:


> I think Green is the best bang for the buck in the JW line. Are you a fan of Single Malts? The thing with Green Label is its unique in that it is a blend, but a blend of single malts only, no grain whisky. Your typical blends like JW Black, Chivas, etc all contain grain whisky as "filler" per say.
> 
> JW Red - tastes young/harsh, Ill use it for mixing only
> JW Black - Suitable for sipping. Not the best blend at that price but I have a personal affection for it, it was my late fathers drink of choice.
> ...


Amen


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

I've only had the gold and green and Kash nailed it. Gold is a thumbs down and overpriced by $50.

Wish there were more blended malt options. I read that JW Green is made of Talisker, Linkwood, Cragganmore, and Caol Ila. I've never had Linkwood, but the other 3 are fantastic as single malts.


----------



## ko4000 (May 12, 2011)

Cigar Noob said:


> I've only had the gold and green and Kash nailed it. Gold is a thumbs down and overpriced by $50.
> 
> Wish there were more blended malt options. I read that JW Green is made of Talisker, Linkwood, Cragganmore, and Caol Ila. I've never had Linkwood, but the other 3 are fantastic as single malts.


Check out Black Bottle. Seriously best bargain blend out there. Its a blend of Islay malts and grain whisky. If you like the peatyness of Caol Ila, Lagavulin, and Ardbeg you will love Black Bottle.


----------



## pittjitsu (Mar 30, 2012)

I'm a fan of the black over most boutique blends I have tried in numerous whiskey bars. I'm really in love with the smoothness of the blue but as stated, its over hyped and over priced.


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

ko4000 said:


> Check out Black Bottle. Seriously best bargain blend out there. Its a blend of Islay malts and grain whisky. If you like the peatyness of Caol Ila, Lagavulin, and Ardbeg you will love Black Bottle.


I'm not actively ooking for a regular blend like JW black/red/gold/blue, just other blended malt (vatted malt) options like JW Green. But I'll certainly look into it. Looks super affordable, certainly worth a sample and if it's not good it will be a great 2nd or 3rd drink option. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## nishdog007 (Oct 27, 2011)

ko4000 said:


> I think Green is the best bang for the buck in the JW line. Are you a fan of Single Malts? The thing with Green Label is its unique in that it is a blend, but a blend of single malts only, no grain whisky. Your typical blends like JW Black, Chivas, etc all contain grain whisky as "filler" per say.
> 
> JW Red - tastes young/harsh, Ill use it for mixing only
> JW Black - Suitable for sipping. Not the best blend at that price but I have a personal affection for it, it was my late fathers drink of choice.
> ...


Nice description!!!


----------



## phinz (Jan 5, 2010)

I bought a bottle of Double Black in Key West. Drank about 1/4 of it while I was there. Wrapped the lid in packing tape and put it in a Ziploc. Packed it into the middle of my checked baggage and it got back to Tennessee without a drop spilled. 

After trying it, I think the Double Black is my favorite, with the Green following that. I'm not much of a blend drinker, but I do enjoy the two.


----------



## cavscout98 (Apr 14, 2012)

I've always been a Black label guy because it's easy to find. I've never tried the Green label, so it's on my short list to grab upon completion of this deployment.


----------



## keithfjr (Apr 21, 2011)

Green Label is hands down my favorite JW


----------



## pittjitsu (Mar 30, 2012)

keithfjr said:


> Green Label is hands down my favorite JW


I assume you have tried the others? Red, black, gold, blue?


----------



## Milhouse (Oct 22, 2011)

JW is almost as good as making scotch as they are at marketing it.


----------



## psinsyd (Mar 30, 2012)

I tried JW Scotch (first time having any Scotch, for that matter) for the first time a few weeks ago and really wanted to like it. I do have to say it was VERY smooth with a smokey taste, but all I could think of for some odd reason whenever I would take a sip was a..........wet band-aid??:ask:


----------



## keithfjr (Apr 21, 2011)

pittjitsu said:


> I assume you have tried the others? Red, black, gold, blue?


Yes I have tried them all. Don't get me wrong Blue is great, but even if you don't take price into account I prefer the Green.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Cigar Noob said:


> I read that JW Green is made of Talisker, Linkwood, Cragganmore, and Caol Ila. I've never had Linkwood, but the other 3 are fantastic as single malts.


Really? That's fascinating. Talisker is one of the best Scotches out there!


----------



## ko4000 (May 12, 2011)

Cigar Noob said:


> I'm not actively ooking for a regular blend like JW black/red/gold/blue, just other blended malt (vatted malt) options like JW Green. But I'll certainly look into it. Looks super affordable, certainly worth a sample and if it's not good it will be a great 2nd or 3rd drink option. Thanks for the tip.


Found this link a while back and forgot to post it up. Some of them are probably HTF stateside but Ive seen "Big Peat" and a few of the Compass Box expressions locally.

Scotch Whisky - Blended Malt : Whisky Magazine ~ Types of whisk(e)y



Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Really? That's fascinating. Talisker is one of the best Scotches out there!


Yup! Its a beautiful thing.


----------



## markov (Aug 15, 2011)

I find Ralfy's reviews amazingly informative and I agree with them a lot.

JW Red Label review
JW Black Label review
JW Green Label review
JW Blue Label review

I have to agree with him that JW is not meant for a serious whisky drinker, but for occasional drinker, not to enjoy the flavor, but to celebrate sorrows and victories of life. JW has definitely one greatest point, and that's marketing...


----------

